# DID you subscribe to .Mac ?



## TheBarty (Jul 18, 2002)

A lot of polls are asking "Will you subscribe..."
Mine is here to answer to "Did you do it ?"

I did.


----------



## ddma (Jul 18, 2002)

I still have serval things that I would concern before I join .Mac...

1. I saw that there would be a free email-only account for existing user...?

2. If there is not free email-only account, I will join... But I have 3 email accounts at the moment... I saw that I can add up to 10 email-only accounts.... So, how do I convert my other 2 email accounts?

If I have the final answers for everything, I will go for it!


----------



## rharder (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't need all that crap. Especially not for $100 per year. Since I have my own domain name anyway, I'll just change it to forward to my ISP email instead of mac.com.

I'm disappointed that I no longer have a small free iDisk and Home Page capability. That was a perk to owning a Mac. Now it's not. It's just another pay service (and a very expensive one at that).

-Rob


----------



## toast (Jul 18, 2002)

I am not paying to have 'mac' written at the end of my e-mail. My ISP has a fine e-mail system, thanks Steve J., but $100 is way too much for students.


----------



## alexachucarro (Jul 18, 2002)

I'll just go back to my hotmail address. Stupid Apple. But they always make crappy decisions. At least they're experimenting!

Good to hear that French people are actually appreciating Monty Pyhton.

"Why do you think I am speaking with this OUTRAGEOUS accent?"

"you stupid English Kiniggits"

Ah, love it.


----------



## jtarpley (Jul 18, 2002)

I think Apple's decision is to take an additional step toward profitability. Even MS is telling Hotmail subscribers that the free ride is over without a subscription to MSN.
I agree that $100 is steep, and $130 is a lot for OS 10.2. If we want Apple to survive, we'll have to contribute. So, for once, I'm telling my Mac buddies to buy their own copy of the new OS instead of asking for a copy of mine. Maybe ".mac" is not for everybody, but then, I've been a Mac addict since the Mac 128. It is matter of choice, but, THE FREE RIDE IS OVER.


----------



## hazmat (Jul 18, 2002)

I will definitely not be subscribing.  I don't blame Apple for starting to charge for it, but I do think that $100 is a lot.  I personally simply don't need anything that the .mac offers.  I never use my mac.com email address (will I at least be able to keep it?) or any of the iTools stuff.  My email is in a Unix shell and I have a web site elsewhere under my own domain name and such.


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 18, 2002)

im not subscribing, but only because i never use any of it

i did order jaguar though


----------



## heathpitts (Jul 18, 2002)

I did subscribe just simply because it can help apple out. I had a yahoo account and was charged $20 for a year for extra storage space. I also could only load 25 mb of photos. I also had an xdrive plus account which was something like $4.99 a month for 60 mb. Also my homepage used to forward to angelfire which had banners and all that.  The mac homepages don't have banners. So all this rambling by me means that I like the services that they offer and I guess for one I am willing to pay.


----------



## themacko (Jul 18, 2002)

Fortunately for me, I had already upgraded my iDisk so my first year of .Mac is free.  But I am definately planning on continuing my subscription after that.  I love mac.com email, it's got the best webmail interface when I'm out.  I also love homepage because, well, I wouldn't know where to get another website service and I wouldn't want to pay per month.  Not only that, but then I'd have to design my own website and that would definately be a disaster.

100 mb of webspace and a 15mb email box are worth $100 to me, couple that with Virex and the whole backup software thing (I'll have to figure that out) and I'm more than willing drop some clams to Apple thanking them for all their hardwork on free iApps and everything else.


----------



## callieX (Jul 18, 2002)

Well I figured for $50 for one year I would give it a try.  After I filled out the online form and hit enter it stated to process my order and them promptly bombed with a server error.

I have tried to call Apple because I have no idea if it went through or not.  This is what I hate about buying off the net.  This has happened to me atleast a dozen times.

calliex


----------



## ddma (Jul 18, 2002)

Anyone know what if I have 3 email addresses and can I just subscribe to one account and let the other email addresses be email-only accounts?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

yes. that would be: 
$100 a year for .mac
$10 a year for extra 1
$10 a year for extra 2

extra 2 each get 5mb of space and no photo signatures.


----------



## Legolas (Jul 18, 2002)

Does anybody really think this is worth it?

I must say that I love my mac.com email address, and letting it go will be huge wrench. But I can get everything else for free, just without the style and elegance. Style and elegance is not worth 99 in my humble opinion.

Alex


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

same thing with me. the only thing that .mac has going for it is that it is made by Apple. plus, its TOO simple. I want more power-user feature. btw, do you get a domain name with the homepage version of .mac?


----------



## ddma (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *yes. that would be:
> $100 a year for .mac
> $10 a year for extra 1
> ...



I know it, but the question is that am I able to convert my existing accounts to those email-only accounts?

Thanks.


----------



## thedbp (Jul 18, 2002)

Ok, so I'm supposed to shell out $129 for Jag, $30 for QT Pro, and $50 for .Mac all at once?  SUCK ME!!!!

I signed the free .mac e-mail petition.  I don't WANT their additional services.  All I want is the e-mail address I spent the last 6 months getting everyone I know to use.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## ddma (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *Yes. *



Sorry, before I really make my payment... Is at a "YES" for my question above? I don't want to know that I have to get full accounts for my all 3 email addresses after I made the payment!

Thanks!


----------



## ddma (Jul 18, 2002)

Sorry, I missed the subject - re: ddma!  Thanks and I am going to pay for it now!


----------



## ddma (Jul 18, 2002)

Btw, how do I add other 2 email addresses after I have joined the service?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

I think you subscribe with the one you use the most. then log in with one of the others, sign up for the 60 days free, and then sign up totally but choose the "mac.com email only" option. then repeat with your other less-used one.


----------



## macavenger (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ddma _
> *...let the other email addresses be email-only accounts? *



What e-mail only account? All I see is the full .MAC account, which I am not about to pay for just to get the e-mail, even though I use it regularly.


----------



## chiron777 (Jul 18, 2002)

As I have posted on other sites. $100 a year is too much.  I am already paying for a domain.  I was using my iDisk for personal use and helping to get the Mac brand name out by using their mail.

I don't have to have it, but it was a wonderful extra that I enjoyed using.  I would like to pay $25 for my old iTools account, 20mb storage worked just perfectly for me.


----------



## Legolas (Jul 18, 2002)

i believe that it is the same old homepage.mac.com/blahblah... with a new 100MB size. Rip-Off!


----------



## dtmdoc (Jul 18, 2002)

although at first i said i wouldnt, but on second thought to support
apple i will do so... although i wish they had an option where you
can still receive email for free.

oh well


----------



## xoot (Jul 18, 2002)

I got .maced.

Getting .maced is a really great desicion! Everything is 10x faster than before! And, you get more space!

Apple did not pay me to say the above lines, just to let you know.


----------



## heathpitts (Jul 18, 2002)

Was I hearing things or did Steve Jobs say during the keynote that the $99 would cover all things in iTools currently and that cost would include future upgrades to .mac for the year? 

Heath Pitts
www.heathpitts.com


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 18, 2002)

...I will go for it! .Mac that is  

I think that all this discussion of how expensive .Mac and Jaguar are,  lead us to nothing! If we simply want Apple to be around, alive and kicking, we simply got to offer them those $230 (for Jaguar + .Mac)...

Actually we are not offer anything because if you ask me Jaguar and .Mac worth this kind of money! I keep hearing of this cost, that cost, cost, cost, cost but only a handful of people tell it how it REALLY is... Well, I am saying it too: .Mac and Jaguar WORTH the money that Apple asks and NOT cost that money  

Jaguar and .Mac WORTH more than any other OS + similar Web services out there!

Go Apple! I can't wait for Jaguar  but as for .Mac here I come


----------



## ddma (Jul 18, 2002)

I am now .Mac'er(s)!


----------



## Anim8r (Jul 18, 2002)

I signed up, hey you get Virex which normally runs $50.

Such a deal!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

other than the fact that you don't need virex...


----------



## Koelling (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm pretty sure this is a rhetorical no, but is .mac ever going to be a suffix like .com? People were criticizing MS for calling theirs .net cause they cause confusion with otherthings.net but will .mac ever happen? Will we ever see www.apple.mac or www.quicktime.mac? Or better yet, will we see www.koelling.mac? I'd pay twice for an account that gave me a domain name like that. Then additional addresses would be troy@koelling.mac.

Not going to happen. But what would people pay for that?

BTW, I'm not sure if I'm going to pay yet for the 50$ first year. I might but I certainly can't afford 100$. I'd love a 10$ alias or 10$ email only account.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

if they turned my email account into an alias, I would be fine with that. but they won't. and I don't think there iwll ever be a "www.insertname.mac" or "first@last.mac" Apple doesn't have control over 'net suffixes.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jul 18, 2002)

God you people seem so calm while the rest of the mac forums including Apples were they are deleting posts like crazy are screaming about it Apple promised an e-mail acount that would be reliable and always there but know I have to pay $100 a year for just an e-mazil address  ! they should have a lower price for only e-mail or a smaller e-mail for free.


----------



## heathpitts (Jul 18, 2002)

the thing we have to realize before we pass judgement on this is that there is no other company that is offering the same set of iTools or .mac services that people really use like apple is.

I for one don't mind paying apple one price for the things that I was paying multiple people for in the past. I signed up for .mac from a PC. I like the way apple is "giving" us these great services which go along with their desktop apps which are free. They have to make the money somewhere and I for one will help/


----------



## -JP- (Jul 19, 2002)

The only thing I used in iTools was the e-mail, I don't need any of the other stuff. Now i have to get a new e-mail and the irony was that I kinda picked on my windows using friends when it came clear that hotmail would become a pay service. Stupid me.


----------



## 90X Double Side (Jul 19, 2002)

What Apple should do is partner with some site that does webmail, then when iTools accounts expire, make those accounts into aliases to accounts on that server, and charge this webmail partner a commission for driving users to them.

Users get to keep their address, and Apple can make a little money.


----------



## Inline_guy (Jul 19, 2002)

So here is my question....

Can they serve my homepage.  Not HomePage, that little pre built thing they offer, but can they serve my domain inlineguy.com?  Because if they can then that is no big deal, I would like it.  But right now all I use is the mac mail and $100.00 ($50.00 this year) is a little pricy.  I will probably still do it because I just finally got all my friends to send my mail to mac mail instead of my hotmail.  If I could get my mail from my website to pop to Mail then I probably would not use it.

Matthew


:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## vitaboy (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *other than the fact that you don't need virex... *



Please, just because the Mac platform doesn't have that many viruses doesn't mean it isn't potentially vulnerable to them. And if anything, virus protection is a good idea because Mac users don't live on an island - we get Word and Excel files from all those Windows users. By having virus software, Mac users can potentially stop a Windows virus from spreading further simply by helping to clean out all those virus-laden files we get from Windows users.

Getting Virex bundled with .Mac is a deal.


----------



## DualG4X (Jul 19, 2002)

windows viruses dont do sht to the mac's, its like your cat giving you the flu, it just doesnt happen  , ive used macs for well over 10 years n have only gotten 1 virus that wasnt even that destructive. and most viruses out there now are .exe or .vbs


----------



## vitaboy (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm not trying to say that Windows viruses can run on Macs, because they can't. 

But Macs still have the potentital to act as CARRIERS for Windows viruses. If a Windows user sends you a Word or an email infected with a virus, sure, it won't affect your Mac but if you send that file or email to another Windows user, you are just helping the virus to spread. Without virus detection software, you wouldn't be able to clean stuff to prevent further distribution.

It's not a hard concept. If you have happen to be immune to typhoid and you have it in your system, you don't go around coughing in people's faces. This isn't a matter of we being affected individually as Mac user, it's a matter of preventing viruses from being effective in general.


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 19, 2002)

YEAH.... no .mac for me im 14 and cant afford it! I think my email should be free... now i have attbi email which isnt too bad. At keast i dont have to get email. I already have my own backup, virus stuff and didnt use homepage or idisk... i didnt need it! So no, i did not .mac and am not planning to. 

Much Love,

rita

the Mac Geekette


----------



## themacko (Jul 19, 2002)

I totally agree with Vitaboy.  Using anti-virus software may not be that much of a help to you directly, but indirectly you are helping the computer/internet community as a whole.

And let me also point out that there ARE virus' that are written specifically for Microsoft Office that will affect both Windows AND Mac users.

So...


----------



## azosx (Jul 20, 2002)

I signed up for a trial version of .mac.  I like the webmail, it has a very nice interface.  To me it seemed to load extremely slow compared to other webmail I've used.  Maybe they are still getting things together with .mac? 

As for iDisk, it's not too bad for uploading and syncing small files, but anything else such as programs or files over a MB, even with broadband, take too long to upload and sync, especially if you have a lot of them.

Backup is cool but not very good for large files such as movies and photos as it suggests, even with broadband.

I haven't tried iCard, I hardly send ecards anyhow.

Virus protection is a good thing, if only to stop people from spreading virii.

the Homepage builder is good for new users, but I have several domains with web hosting already and they are much cheaper than $100 a year.  Newbies could also get free or subscription based homepage's from geocities or tripod for a lot less that $100 a year and just as functional.

All and all .mac is a nice suite of online utilities but I don't think I would ever considering subscribing to it for $100 a year.  

I get 6 25MB POP3 accounts from my ISP for free.  They are also accessable through the web as well.

iDisk would be cool but it just isn't very good for backing up large files on the fly.

If it was a few bucks a month I might subscribe just to help out Apple, but for $100, I honestly feel Apple is raping their customers.


----------



## drash (Jul 20, 2002)

Yep.  Had to.  100 MBytes of HD space for the web site was what convinced me.  Needed it for the girls, Oriskany Softball  and to get 100 MBytes of HD space from my ISP would have meant much, much more than $100/year.  Road Runner only gives you 5 MBytes of HD space for a web site so you can only imagine how much 100 MBytes would be. And oh yeah, I'll definitely use up that 100 MBytes! I do like the fact it is a one shot deal and not a monthly payment and my 1st year will be only $50.  Who knows, by the time the renewal comes around, how much it will be.

 I do think Steve Jobs should consider anybody who purchases OS X 10.2 (Jaguar) that a .mac account should be free for the 1st, say, 6 months or even a limited one like we have now for a year./


----------



## Trip (Jul 21, 2002)

Even while running my own business and a second, after school, job there is no way I will ever come up with enough money to fork it over...especially if all I'm going to use my .mac account for would be the e-mail service.

So, no, I will never register with .Mac.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 21, 2002)

I brought my Mac to school today and power downloaded my iDisk to my hard drive in about 5 seconds.  10 Mbit Ethernet is soooo sweet!  I'm now ready to let my TRIAL .Mac account fade into oblivion...take it away from me Steve.

One strange thing though, I can't download an old version of my resume.  I get an error about having insufficient priviledges.  Oh well, I don't need that old resume anyway.


----------



## boi (Jul 23, 2002)

a lot of people should really look at their options. if you're looking to host a web site, there are companies that charge $120 for 100MB + 25 email addresses and support for php, cgi, sql servers, etc. a domain is $10 a year now. you can be you@whateveryouwant.com for $130 a year. actualy, 25 yous@whateveryouwant.com. not to mention support and all that jazz. i doubt .mac has much (if any) support.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 23, 2002)

kinda like www.hostonce.com
i think its a really great deal


----------



## Ricky (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm still considering if I actually need such an account.  At first I thought that Jobs required us to have .Mac for iCal, but then I went over the keynote again and realized that I can host it off my FTP server.  Good.

Next, I took into consideration that I never ever use my iDisk.  Pity to see 20 megs go to waste.

Third, now that I think about it, the only service I would use with .Mac is the iCards.  I have my own e-mail address, and I can back up onto a CD if needed.  Virus scanning is just lame, since no one writes viruses against Mac.

Going over the features, I made a conscious decision not to get .Mac.


----------



## toast (Jul 23, 2002)

I think I already said this somewhere, but the 100MB .mac joke incites me to tell this again:

.mac offers you 100MB at Internet speed for $100.
A CD-R offers you 700MB at CD-Drive speed for $1.

A broadband connection reaches a maximum of 16 Kb/s at uploading.
An iMac 4/8/24x CDRW-Drive burns a CD in 8 minutes.

You can burn 100 Cds for one year of .mac.
Burning 100 Cds will take 800 minutes, which you will need to upload 100MB on the .mac iDisk.

This whole thing means that you can burn 70 Go for the price of ONE year of .mac. I won't even develop on the fact that accessing the saved data on these CDs is faster than recovering it from the .mac iDisk.

I prefer 70Go if saved data to Virex and a @mac.com email .


----------



## strobe (Jul 23, 2002)

NEVER!!!

Geez, every ISP gives you email for free. Why pay for this again? Errr, does it come with cake?


----------



## hazmat (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by strobe _
> *NEVER!!!
> 
> Geez, every ISP gives you email for free. Why pay for this again? Errr, does it come with cake? *



Well this isn't a defense for .mac, but for the average Joe switching ISPs when they go under or he just feels like it, his email address will always change.  I prefer having my own domain name, so my address never changes, wherever my email happens to be hosted.  I guess the mac.com addresses are a cheaper alternative to that.


----------



## jarinteractive (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *now that I think about it, the only service I would use with .Mac is the iCards. *



Aren't iCards going to remain free?  I'm sure I heard that somewhere.

-JARinteractive


----------



## clayshima (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm .Mac'ed.  I used it dozens of time and I still can get impressed by the ease of use of homepage. Now that I can get 100MB of stuff to share on those pages, I certainly wanted to pay, though I still think a bit pricey......

Now, about Jaguar.......


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)

Jaguar is WELL WORTH its price. the argument: "this is the first _true_ Mac OS X" just means that you shouldn't have bought it before! and din't you get 10.1 free? (plus "shipping" unless you went to the Apple store). but jaguar has tons of new features, and If we expect apple to keep on developing great stuff, we have to PAY them! .mac is a joke, simply because I only used email and I don' need an idisk or _virus protection_ and I can backup my HD fine by myself. but Jaguar is a whole different story.


----------



## newzworld (Jul 24, 2002)

I agree, I think Jaguar may actually be worth the price (after reading http://www.apple.com/macosx/ carefully!)  but i think .mac seems a bit expensive...  I think there should be a free itools and the option to get a .mac account so people like me could keep their mac.com addresses, I happen to like mine thank you very much!


----------



## j79 (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *
> A broadband connection reaches a maximum of 16 Kb/s at uploading.
> *




Actually, I have a broadband connection (consumer earthlink DSL.. nothing fancy) and it averages 40KB/s uploading..


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 27, 2002)

http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/362.html 

Oh and about Jaguar...what's this whining about? Apple always charges for big OS upgrades. I guess some of you were too young to remember 8.5? What a joyous moment it was when I unwrapped that baby on Christmas Eve! And then getting it to load on my unsupported mac clone! That was a fun week.

Praise mighty Alah for 10.2, and only a month away.


----------



## toast (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jppjr79 _
> *
> Actually, I have a broadband connection (consumer earthlink DSL.. nothing fancy) and it averages 40KB/s uploading.. *



 Which means that .mac suckss even MORE !

PS: my DSL connection is 25/month ($25 in those days). I have 16/64 KB/s (in theory), a bit more in practice And you ?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 29, 2002)

Maximum speed I've gotton on my cable is 20K/second upload, 384K/second download.  I'm not getting .Mac, though.  =\  I pay too much for cable already...


----------



## toast (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm launching a thread about broadband connections.


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 29, 2002)

Check this out!

http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/index.html 

For 7-29-02

love that shite


----------



## satanicpoptart (Aug 8, 2002)

seems like you guys get really slow cable dling....

my average download from apple.com is 9.x mb/s 

average upload to my idisk  is usualy 2.x mb/s

and yes i did get .mac


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 18, 2002)

Just gave my money for .mac!  I am pretty excited, and I will try to use all the features just because I am paying for them.

Matthew


----------



## chevy (Sep 19, 2002)

I like this simplicity. I paid my $50 +$10 for an extra email and I've added new images on my homepage.

What I miss: reliability with HomePage: I had a few glitches (broken links, images that didn't install correctly), but basically, I made several web pages before (html editing) and I now appreciate the simplicity of HomePage. And I can still play with html in the "sites" folder of my iDisk.

Do you want to know more about my experiences ?

http://homepage.mac.com/mchevroulet


----------

